# Cheap bass upgrade!



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

So I had my bazooka 8" 200w built in amp sitting in the garage. I decided to go ahead and put it in. The overall quality of the stero sound is about 200%! I turned the bass on the stero down to about "2" with EQ off and the bass tube in the trunk set to about 50%. Like I said it is ALOT better overall sound quality wise. And BTW if you are looking at the firewall under the hood on the battery side just behind the shock tower, you will see a rubber plug. Pull that out and you have the PERFECT hole to run your hot wire! I was able to run the hot wire through that and up under the plastic trim all the way to the back with out taking any of the the trim out. With the Tube I got you dont neet a ACC wire running back there to turn on the amp. You just tap into the wires from the left and right factory subs back there and the amp turns on when it detects power going to those speakers. ZERO problems with the operation of the Sub tube. Why in the hell did I not put it in before?
Best sound quality improvement for the buck! About $200 plus $25 for the hot wire kit.....


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

so you took the factory amp out and put in a new one? It might be a nobrainer question but Why couldn't you just use the same wire as the stock amp?


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Bazooka tube is completely seperate from the factory system, it is a 8" Sub with a built in 200W amp to power that sub.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Silver Bullet said:


> so you took the factory amp out and put in a new one? It might be a nobrainer question but Why couldn't you just use the same wire as the stock amp?


No the stock speakers still work,,the rear deck lid speakers still work, with the tube you just tap into the stock speakers so they will have a signal to turn the amp on and to give it a source to make the music,left the stock stuff alone...the factory amp to run anything other than the stock speakers would not be worth it...


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

What I ment was why couldn't you just put your new amp where the stock one was.. cause i thought you took the stock amp out... but i see now that you left the stock one in and just added another amp and sub to up the bass


----------

